# OstKanada (Halifax) Was mitnehmen?



## malinke (18. März 2013)

Hi Folks, ich fahr im Sommer da 3 Wochen hoch, 2 Wochen südlich von Halifax und 1ne Woche in den Norden, Haus + Boot an den Seen ist vorhanden.
Doch was packe ich an Angelsachen nun alles ein? Blinker, Gummifische oder Wobbler? Und ich brauch noch nen Tip für ne gute Reiserute (kleines Packmaß)

So Jungs, danke fürs Feedback + Gruß. M.


----------



## LenSch (18. März 2013)

*AW: OstKanada (Halifax) Was mitnehmen?*

Was für ein See?
Wie tief?
Was möchtest du befischen?


----------



## malinke (19. März 2013)

*AW: OstKanada (Halifax) Was mitnehmen?*

Hallo und danke für deine schnelle Antwort,habe mich jetzt schon ein wenig eingelesen. Wie die Seen heißen, weiß ich noch nicht. Aber Hecht, Zander, Barsch sollen ja überal anzutreffen sein.
Auf Lachs, werde ich wenn überhaupt, eine geführte Tour im Meer machen.
Danke euch, Gruß M.


----------



## LenSch (19. März 2013)

*AW: OstKanada (Halifax) Was mitnehmen?*

Dann nimm das selbe Tackle mit welches du hier auch benutzt


----------



## Rouven82 (21. März 2013)

*AW: OstKanada (Halifax) Was mitnehmen?*

Hallo, 
ich klink mich hier auch mal ein. Auch ich fliege im Sommer 2 Wochen nach "ost"Kanada. New Brunswick.. Kenne mich leider überhaupt nicht aus, da es mein erster Besuch dort oben ist. Hatte vor irgendwo mit dem Boot auf der Northumberland Strait mein Glück zu versuchen. ( Nach dem ich mal geschaut habe, wird es wohl im Bereich Murray Beach sein - soweit dort möglich) Kann mir da einer von euch ein paar Tipps geben. Auf welche Fischarten sollte ich mich einstellen, evtl auch Größe? Danach richtet sich ja dann mein Tackle. Sommer heißt in meinem fall August. Hab wirklich schon versucht zu googlen aber leider findet man nicht wirklich viele Einträge. (oder es liegt an mir  ) Wäre über jede Antwort dankbar. Grüße Rouven


----------



## Rouven82 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: OstKanada (Halifax) Was mitnehmen?*

kennt sich denn keiner dort aus? :-(


----------



## Möwe (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: OstKanada (Halifax) Was mitnehmen?*

Wo bist Du in New Brunswick? Wenn ich dort bin , ist das die  Gegend um Miramichi. Mit Gruss  Frank#h


----------



## Rouven82 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: OstKanada (Halifax) Was mitnehmen?*

Hallo Frank, 

wir werden in der Gegend um Little Shemogue sein. Murray Beach, direkt gegenüber von Prince Edward Island.

Grüße Rouven


----------



## anglermeister17 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: OstKanada (Halifax) Was mitnehmen?*

@Rouven82: meinst du, du findest wenig deutschsprachige Artikel übers Angeln in der Gegend oder überhaupt wenige. Im ersten Fall hättest du Recht- im zweiten Fall: englischsprachige Seiten übers Fischen in Kanada gibts so viele, man weiss gar nicht wo man anfangen soll zu lesen. 
Das nur nebenbei. Fischmäßig wird es wohl Muskellunge geben ( Verw. des Hechtes- nur größer und WESENTLICH (!!!) kampfstärker. Smallmouth Bass dürfte es auch ( noch )geben, zumind, hatte ich welche gefangen, als ich vor ca. 10 Jahren in der Nähe Torontos war- wäre ja geograph. ungefähr derselbe Breitengrad... 
Dann noch Walleye, ein amerikan. Verwandter "unseres Zanders", und eben diverse Barscharten, Yellow Perch, unser Flussbarsch oder auch wenn ich mich nicht täusche "Rock Bass", schwer zu beschreiben, googelt mal nach Bildern, die sollten auch das kalte Wasser noch tolerieren, bin mir bei letztgenannter aber nicht so sicher. Gerätmäßig würde ich für die Muskellunge auf ne starke Jerkrute setzen mit den entspr. stabilern Rollen und starker Schnur, starke Stahlvorfächer mit mind. 20 kg Tragkaft, vlt. sogar 25kg, bei dem "Muskies" sind "halbe Sachen" fehl am Platz. Auch dicke Köder bis 35cm, oder sogar 40cm können probiert werden.  
Auf die "Basses" kommt es bezüglich des Geräts drauf an, mit welcher Technik und Ködern man auf sie fischen müsste. Und dafür müsste man jetzt n Roman schreiben- ich würde gar nicht groß überlegen und mir meine "Allroundspinne" von zuhause mitnehmen, da weisste auch gleich, wie wann deine Rute reagiert, hast n Gefühl dafür usw. Ich nehme IMMER auf Reisen möglichst mein eigenes Zeugs mit, ich möchte nicht, da ich mich voll auf das unbekannte Revier und die Fische konzentrieren muss, mich auch noch auf evtl. verändertes, unzuverlässiges oder wasweissich- Zeugs kümmern müssen. Und mit zwei Ruten, also einer starken bis sehr starken und einer "mittleren" bist du für die Fischarten, die ich beschrieben habe, eigentlich schon gerüstet.


----------

